# Christmas in Hurghada



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone noticed if any Hotels in Hurghada are holding celebrations for Christmas ie Christmas Dinner or any Christmas function ?lane:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alexander4455 said:


> Has anyone noticed if any Hotels in Hurghada are holding celebrations for Christmas ie Christmas Dinner or any Christmas function ?lane:


Almost all of the hotels provide some sort of Christmas events but wether or not they would allow you in if you are not a resident in the hotel is another question.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Christmas isn't celebrated on December 25th in Egypt..
It follows the Coptic calendar , and it's on January 7th.
December 25th went by unnoticed when I was living in Hurghada....just another working day for me.


----------

